# Bear Ck paddle



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

All Black carbon lightning bent shaft. brand new, not so much as an initial on it.

Duh!


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

think it made it down to the lake? there is a crap ton of flotsam in the trees around the lake and the in the lake itself...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The bear creek gear locker has a lot of gear in it. My paddle too.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Does BC mank or BC flood claim more gear?


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

I lost a sherpa breakdown in there last night too...


----------

